# 2nd DIY CONTEST



## Nick G

ok guys, its time for a new contest.
the aim this time is to get as many people to enter as possible, so this will be an "anything goes" contest.
all that you have to be able to do is:
prove you built it yourself
show the creation, if you win, in a series of pictures and an explanation.
it can be anything that has to do with fish.
If we get enough people to enter we will do the two stage voting. 
It can be anything from a tank hood, to a DIY background, to some specific problem that the builder had to resolve. Please submit a brief description of the problem if the picture doesnt explain everything.

it wont be due until June 15th, so start brain storming and lets make this one the best contest yet!

and the same prize still is in effect, courtesy of Pet station, a 75 dollar gift certificate and free shipping to the winner, so get building.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

are you gonna be making anything nick?


----------



## Nick G

YES
this time, i am.
last time, i couldnt. but most definately this time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i think there are gonna be a bunch of submissions this time, i'm even gonna try to make something... i just gotta figure out what to make


----------



## Nick G

so what you guys thinking of making for this?


----------



## notaverage

I just bought a house and my tanks are in the basement. If I have the time and especially $$$ which is tight being we are doing so much work in the house....I have to put together a way of cleaning my tanks. I have no sink or running water in the basement. SO I have to cut into existing copper and figure a way to expel the water during water changes up and then outside to the garden. A sump pump and heavy hose may be part of this set up. No python here.
Hope I have time to do this but...we will see.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

tossing around the idea of a wet/dry or a canopy... how about you nick, any ideas yet?


----------



## AJerman

I'm going to build a rock!

Is it ok if I submit in a few thousand years?


----------



## Nick G

im not sure yet.
im thinking of a canopy.
possibly a moon light setup with LEDs....


----------



## Chapz

I hope there are a lot more submissions.
Hopefully people follow up with what they say they'll do.

Cant wait since i got an idea already.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I still need to do the write up for the stand I built....I will work on it soon.

I have a tank that I need to replace the base piece of glass.....I might just enter how that is done.


----------



## Nick G

yeah i have a few ideas floating around:
build a canopy with lights for my 75
build a lid for my 40 breeder.
build a sump for the 75
build a stand for any of them
most likely, ill build the canopy though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Grosse Gurke said:


> I still need to do the write up for the stand I built....I will work on it soon.
> 
> I have a tank that I need to replace the base piece of glass.....I might just enter how that is done.


i can't wait to see the step by step, that is a beautiful stand that you made


----------



## Nick G

BUMP


----------



## the_skdster

June 15th?
Anything goes?
I'm sure I can make something...


----------



## notaverage

Damn-it. I am running out of money with buying this house! I will have to try the next round hopefully!!
For the time being I will be lugging 5 gallon buckets up and down the damn stairs to clean these tanks.


----------



## EZmoney

Count me in for the DIY contest!!!









Is June 15 the deadline for submission of entries?

And to whom should I submit my entry?

Last question, can you just send me the prize now?... cuz I'm gonna win!!!


----------



## Nick G

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...167050&st=0
the rules and such will be same as the first competition was meant to be, if we can get enough submissions.
basically, send the entrees to [email protected] starting on the 15.


----------



## EZmoney

Nick G said:


> it wont be due until June 15th, so start brain storming and lets make this one the best contest yet!
> 
> and the same prize still is in effect, courtesy of Pet station, a 75 dollar gift certificate and *free shipping* to the winner, so get building.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Can the winner just purchase $75 worth of gravel?









Edit: Not that I would do that if I were to win the contest...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

No...it is a gift certificate for a fish...not equipment or decor.


----------



## Nick G

bump bu bump bump


----------



## EZmoney

I got my entry for the contest ready to go!









Anyone else got a project that they are working on?


----------



## Nick G

i got a little something.


----------



## EZmoney

^^^









More people need to join in the fun... get building!!!


----------



## notaverage

What I need to do for my new tank isnt worth the entry.

I need to install elec. outlets and set up a sink and faucet in my basement so that I can do water changes with a python.

Good luck all.


----------



## PygoLover

if staff delate my post about my creation i would be glad to take part....

I'm in








Tommy


----------



## rickstsi

When can we start sending in our projects?


----------



## PygoLover

and where should they be posted? here on this topic?
Tommy


----------



## EZmoney

rickstsi said:


> and where should they be posted? here on this topic?
> Tommy


and what is the deadline for submission???
bump!


----------



## EZmoney

* ^^^ **Answers to all of our questions can be found here:
*


Nick G said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...167050&st=0
> the rules and such will be same as the first competition was meant to be, if we can get enough submissions.
> basically, send the entrees to [email protected] starting on the 15.


I'm gonna submit my entry later tonight!


----------



## PygoLover

did u get mine Nick?


----------



## Nick G

yes. sorry guys, i have been* very* busy with life... just moved, and have been unpacking and getting everything together, and have been working like 10 hour days. 
tommy, sorry, i got your PM, i will check everything tonight, sorry i didnt mean to give the cold shoulder, i just have been trying to get my project finished in addition to a very busy beginning to my summer. the submissions began on the 15th, on the 30th, i will post up what i have recieved. with GGs blesing of course. i think that will give everyone enough time to submit.
again sorry for being in the wind, i am back now. will bump all threads


----------



## Ægir




----------



## Nick G

BUMP


----------



## Ægir

submitted, please verify via pm or reply to my email to make sure you received it


----------



## Nick G

Bump
if someone submitted and didnt recieve an email confirming it, please PM me. 
Thanks guys, and the rest of you, SUBMIT SUBMIT SUBMIT!


----------



## PygoLover

wasn't it suppose to start on 1th july?
Tommy


----------



## Nick G

PygoLover said:


> wasn't it suppose to start on 1th july?
> Tommy


it was, we are trying for more time to get more entrees, we only got about 4, and we figure maybe the extra time will give people who havent entered yet a chance.


----------



## Nick G

im putting the thread up this time tomorrow last call. whoever i sent an email to, please let me know what ur name is on here, i dont know. sorry.


----------

